# Knit Baby Rattle Assortment



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I love creating designs that will stimulate learning in a fun ways! And my Knit Baby Rattle Assortment of wrist, ring and stick rattles fits the bill! With 9 design choices your special someone will benefit from the first wiggle. Airtight mini rattle inserts within soft surroundings provide gentle rattle sounds inside contrasting colors and patterns, which stimulate and reward exploration and develop eye-hand coordination from birth. Velcro allows you to easily attach the wrist rattles to the wrist, and band length can easily be adjusted to accommodate any wrist size. Knit in the round and using small amounts of #4-worsted weight yarn, these rattles are great stash-busters, take little time to make, and would be great add-ons for shower gifts!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-baby-rattle-assortment
$5.50


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh wow ..I love these ...thank you for posting


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

You've done it again Lorraine ~ what wonderful patterns.
They are fantastic and so many on one pattern.......love them! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lorraine! you are a fantastic designer from Mongo Monkey to these delightful educational Baby Rattles..Beautiful, Beautiful Work.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

What a great talent, they are soooo cute, I love them all!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow!! really impressed with your imagination! what a great design idea


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Bravo!! Those are fabulous!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

looks very nice


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

JessMarsh said:


> Oh wow ..I love these ...thank you for posting


Thank you! Thanks for your lovely comment!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

missmolly said:


> You've done it again Lorraine ~ what wonderful patterns.
> They are fantastic and so many on one pattern.......love them! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Tracy! Sometimes, I have a hard time stopping myself from adding more. Once I get going, I have a hard time reining myself in! :lol:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Lorraine! you are a fantastic designer from Mongo Monkey to these delightful educational Baby Rattles..Beautiful, Beautiful Work.


Maureen, what a lovely compliment! Thank you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

lexiemae said:


> What a great talent, they are soooo cute, I love them all!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> wow!! really impressed with your imagination! what a great design idea


Thanks for your kind words, Pat! HA! I wish my hands would work as fast and as well as my imagination. Getting my thoughts into concrete form could be a challenge! :roll:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> Bravo!! Those are fabulous!


So glad you like them!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Why cannot I master knitting in the round.................... am I 2 old, 2 stubborn or just plain 2 lazy!! I love, love your patterns and just need more than 24 hours in the day to knit all the lovely things you create, thank you. ;o)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your designs are always so beautiful, artfully created, well photographed, and professionally presented. They are truly amazing.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

lexiemae said:


> Why cannot I master knitting in the round.................... am I 2 old, 2 stubborn or just plain 2 lazy!! I love, love your patterns and just need more than 24 hours in the day to knit all the lovely things you create, thank you. ;o)


Thank you for your lovely comment. I don't like dpns, so I use the Magic Loop method with a 32" circular needle to knit in the round. I find it so much easier than fiddling with all the needles. Have you tried Magic Loop? There are many YouTube videos available to see.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> Your designs are always so beautiful, artfully created, well photographed, and professionally presented. They are truly amazing.


What lovely compliments! Thank you so very much! That's funny that you said that, because I feel the same about YOUR designs!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you............I haven't looked at this yet so I will, hope I can manage it!!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

They are all really adorable - love them ;-)


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

They are just sooo cute, love the patterns


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I just love that Elephant. I love the way you have wrapped the trunk to make the handle. You are so talented Rainboxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your lovely, positive comments! They are so appreciated!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lorraine your imagination is just incredible, and your work as always is stunning. You are a very gifted and talented designer. Love them all!!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

birsss said:


> Lorraine your imagination is just incredible, and your work as always is stunning. You are a very gifted and talented designer. Love them all!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

birsss said:


> Lorraine your imagination is just incredible, and your work as always is stunning. You are a very gifted and talented designer. Love them all!!!!


Aw, Sharon, you are so sweet to give me such positive supportive compliments! I'll try my best to live up to them!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Terrific designs......again


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

I just love them. You are 1 very talented lady


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Love them!! I have a baby grandson so guess what I'll be ordering next week when the $ comes in!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I really appreciate your positive feedback! Thank you all so much!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lorraine, you are such a talented lady! Wow, these are absolutely wonderful! 
Best wishes,
Edie.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

edithann said:


> Lorraine, you are such a talented lady! Wow, these are absolutely wonderful!
> Best wishes,
> Edie.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Edie! Glad you like them!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Love them, your work is always so perfect.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh well, I've already gotten the rattle assortment pattern and saw the lovey pattern and had to order that too! Stop making such wonderful patterns that Nonni can't resist hehehe


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Rainebo, you are QUEEN of toys!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Fantastic!!! I'll be purchasing these VERY soon- thank you


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> I love creating designs that will stimulate learning in a fun ways! And my Knit Baby Rattle Assortment of wrist, ring and stick rattles fits the bill! With 9 design choices your special someone will benefit from the first wiggle. Airtight mini rattle inserts within soft surroundings provide gentle rattle sounds inside contrasting colors and patterns, which stimulate and reward exploration and develop eye-hand coordination from birth. Velcro allows you to easily attach the wrist rattles to the wrist, and band length can easily be adjusted to accommodate any wrist size. Knit in the round and using small amounts of #4-worsted weight yarn, these rattles are great stash-busters, take little time to make, and would be great add-ons for shower
> 
> gifts!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-baby-rattle-assortment
> $5.50


Love, love , lovexxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Been away from KP for awhile. Touched by your lovely comments. Thank you!


----------



## MarilynS76 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

